# A Bunch Of Fogger Questions



## haunts4u (Oct 17, 2008)

New to the fourm, this is my first year decorating my home..I already feel I failed on my tombstones, but that is another story. I bought a fogger last halloween from target before doing any research. I have a 400 watt fogger and I built a chiller with a 5gal bucket that my driveway salt was in. so here is my questions

I just bought a american dj 700watt fog storm machine are they good?? I havent recieved it yet

Should I add salt to my ice??


I also bought wally world fog juice, should I use it or buy froggys??

Does the froggys juice linger? I need it to stay as long as possible!

Is PVC better for my chiller or a dryer pipe?

Is anyone here from maine?

what size chiller for my 700 watt?

Thanks


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Maine will be very cold at Halloween. I am in Colorado and usually the first snow is on Halloween.

I use Dryer Pipe covered in ice on a 700W fogger stocked with Froggys freezin juice. It works well enough. The colder the air, the tougher it will be for you to chill the fog.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Haunts4u,
I've heard good things about the Fog Storm machines, probably a good choice. 
I just started using Froggy's Swamp Juice in my foggers. Here's a short indoor video of Froggy's Swamp Juice in action. I used a 4" perforated drain pipe, 10' long and filled with frozen water bottles. The fogger is a Chauvet 1250 watt, so it overpowered the chilling capacity a bit. I plan to use the pipe as a secondary chiller/fog distributor, attached to the outlet of my ice chest chiller.
The fog stayed in the garage for about 20 mins, slowly rising, then I couldn't see anything so I opened the back door to clear it out. Yes, the Froggy's Swamp Juice has very good hang time. I understand that the Freezin' Fog juice is designed to be used with a chiller, and tends to dissipate more quickly before it has a chance to warm up and start to rise. Turbophanx could probably amplify on that. For a 700 watt fogger you could use the kitty litter bucket chiller (if you got a cat) and that should handle your chilling needs. There's some how-to's posted on this forum detailing the kitty litter chiller.
Oh, and welcome to Haunt Forum!

Fog test with 4" pipe video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06501


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

a 5 gallon bucket may not give your fog enough "travel time" to cool down for the cold Maine nights. If you do decide to stay with the bucket...try to use a dryer hose and coil it as much as you can to provide lots of ice contact.
like this image I found online.









Trial and error....its the name of the game.


----------

